# UZBEKISTAN | Railways



## Nikolas004 (Apr 20, 2021)

The Covid hit the train sector almost as badly as the rest of the transportation industry. The only good thing is that trains are for locals. They use them massively that is why, unlike airlines, the rail transport functions more or less ok.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

UZ | 2016-06-05 | Darband by Thomas Kabisch, en Flickr


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

https://eurasianet.org/uzbekistan-confirms-plan-to-sign-deal-on-new-railroad-from-china


Tashkent has confirmed plans to sign an agreement on the construction of a railroad linking China with Uzbekistan via Kyrgyzstan, which has been on the table for a quarter of a century.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)




----------

